# New to me HSS724



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Not exactly a summer steal, but a reasonable price unit for my area. $2000 CDN ($1500 USD). Seems to be in decent shape. Only issue is the auger height control doesn't seem to be working. Not sure if it is the cable or strut.

I will sort it out in the fall. I have limited storage at home, so I store all my winter stuff offsite. I will bring it back in the fall and give it a good service when I put my summer tools and toys away.

I filled with fresh gas with fuel stabilizer before storage. I shut off the fuel supply and ran it until stalled.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

def left out in elements so dont wait too long for service. hope that height adj is not too serious. those rams freeze I have heard.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

I noted the rust on the augers and the skids. The augers are turning and upon inspection are not seized to the shaft.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Caper63 said:


> I noted the rust on the augers and the skids. The augers are turning and upon inspection are not seized to the shaft.


Lots of discussions here on preventive maintenance. Since Honda does not have grease fittings for augers it would be a good idea to remove augers, clean shafts , and apply some anti-seize grease when you do a full service.

I assume you removed shear pins to see if augers turn on auger gearbox shafts. 

Fortunately , it is fairly easy to do with this brand. 

It is a good looking machine and if properly maintained and used it will outlive you.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

I appreciate the advice. I am a long time lurker on this forum and have read the various preventive measures.

I did not remove the shear pins; however, I do plan on removing the augers in the fall when I service it. Oil change, new plug and rejet the carb.. I will repaint the skids and augers.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Caper63 said:


> Only issue is the auger height control doesn't seem to be working.


If it turns out you need to replace the strut, get the 42919-V45-A01 from the US-built HSS machines. Much less expensive than the one for your Japan-built unit.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks Tabora. In your experience if the Auger height is not working, is it usually the strut or a simple cable adjustment?

I wish I had time to look at when I got it home; however, without an appropriate place to store it, I would have had to leave it outside.

I really need another shed aside from my 12'x 10' shed. I had plans to build a 12' x 20' garden shed last fall, but I cannot bring myself to pay $12 for a 2"x4" or $80 for a sheet of 1/2" plywood. Looks like lumber prices are starting to come down to earth.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Caper63 said:


> Thanks Tabora. In your experience if the Auger height is not working, is it usually the strut or a simple cable adjustment?
> 
> I wish I had time to look at when I got it home; however, without an appropriate place to store it, I would have had to leave it outside.
> 
> I really need another shed aside from my 12'x 10' shed. I had plans to build a 12' x 20' garden shed last fall, but I cannot bring myself to pay $12 for a 2"x4" or $80 for a sheet of 1/2" plywood. Looks like lumber prices are starting to come down to earth.


around here free pallets are plentiful. One business close by has 8X4 pallets and that is where I get 2X4X8's. not all the 8's are straight so I have to pull apart a lot of pallets to get enough.

Not too familiar with the height adjustment. could be a cable. I would have a Honda tech inspect it. Replacing the ram is fairly easy and cheap.

either google the part number ( if needed ) to find a good price or use boats.net. Most parts prices have skyrocketed in last year and it's just a little more at the Honda stealer. I mean dealer.


----------

